# شرح اكثر توضيح على اتسخين الماء بالشمس



## رشيد الديزل (25 فبراير 2010)

يمكن الحصول مباشرة على حرارة الطاقة الشمسية ! يكفى تعريض جسم لأشعة الشمس حتى يسخن و يستطيع هذا الجسم تغيير الحرارة مع أي نظام مطابق للأشعة الشمسية . و هكذا يمكن تسخين المنازل و المياه المخصصة لأغراض صحية (سخان مياه شمسى). و لذلك يستخدم معدتين : 
- معده إلتقاط موضوعة فوق السطح (تسخين المياه و / أو المنزل ) 
- حائط عمود الماء – ميشيل (يسخن فقط المنزل ) 
تستخدم فى هاتين المعدتين، قاعدة واحدة . فهي تعتمد على تسخين تيار (هوائى أو مائى)بفضل الطاقة الشمسية وهذا التيار بمجرد تسخينه ينقل هذه الحرارة للمياه الصحية أو لمياه دائرة التسخين أو لهواء المنزل. 

*مسطح تجميع الأشعة الشمسية* 
- يتكون المسطح التجميعي من صفيحة زجاجية توضع تحتها أنابيب محتوية على مياه و مضادات تجمد. هذا الأنبوب يتكئ على قطعه عازلة (عازل حراري ) مدهون بالأسود لكي يتمكن من امتصاص أكبر قدر من الطاقة الشمسية، فاللون الأسود هو أكثر الألوان التي تمتص الطاقة شمسية (بينما الأبيض هو اقل الألوان امتصاصا لها). 
هذه الفكرة معروفة لدي المزارعين فهي نفس خاصية صوب الزراعة. فهي تساهم فى زراعة نباتات تحت الصوبات فى مناطق شديدة البرودة. 
مجمعنا المسطح يعمل إذا كالصوبة. يعبر الأشعة الشمسية الزجاج فيمتص المسطح الأسود الحرارة ويسخن ثم وينقل حرارتها إلى التيار (مضاد التجمد) لتنبعث منه الأشعة تحت الحمراء (R محتفظ عن طريق الزجاج). و مضاد التجمد يحول دون تجمد الماء.






​
*سخان المياه الشمسى 
*لا نستطيع إستخدام المياه الساخنة مباشرة فى المجمعات بسبب مضاد التجمد. إذا سنستفيد من هذه المياه (مياهه مضاد التجمد) اتسخين المياه الصحية، نحقق التركيب الأمثل.









​ 

يمر التيار (مضاد التجمد ) من الدائرة المغلقة الى محطة التجميع حيث يسخن. ثم يبدل حرارته بحرارة المياه السخانة. بينما تسحن مياه السخان يبرد التيار، ويمر من جديد إذا فى مجمع أشعة الشمس. 

*و بهذا النظام، نستطيع الحصول على مياه ساخنة بدرجة حرارة ٨٠ درجة مئوية.* 

*المدفئة الشمسية بالمنازل* 
تستخدم الحرارة المخزنة للتيار (مياه مضادة للتجمد) لتسخين المنزل إذن هى مدفئة شمسية بالمياه الساخنة، و يمكن للحرارة المنبعثة أن تتوزع عن طريق الأرض أو عن طريق جهاز أنابيب التدفئة المركزية (و هو الحل الأكثر شيوعا) فى هذا الجهاز يبدل التيار حرارته مع البلاط الذى سيقوم بنقل الحرارة ليكون الوسيط بين التيار و الهواء. 







​خزان المياه الساخنة له وظيفتين. 

 - يمكن تسخين بلاط المنزل أثناء الليل. فى الواقع ليلا لا يستطيع التيار تسخين من خلال مجمع الأشعة. يجب إذا استخدام خزان حرارة للمدفئة المركزية. 
- و يمكن أيضا ببساطة استخدام سخان مياه لتوفير المياه الساخنة الصحية. 

*حائط ترومب ميشيل 
*و يرجع الفضل فى تسميته بهذا الأسم للأستاذ فليكس ترومب، الشهير بأعماله على الأفران الشمسية وللمعماري جاك ميشيل، حيث اشترك الاثنان في إعداده. 
حائط ترومب ميشيل هو نظام مباشر ملحق بحائط المنزل. جزء من أجزاء الحائط الخارجي المبطن بحاجز زجاجي مضاعف والذي يقع خلفه حائط بتون . 







هو أيضا معتمد على أثر الصوبة المستخدم، الحائط يمتص الحرارة و الهواء الساخن جزء منها لتسخين الهواء الواقع بين الحائط و الزجاج المضاعف. الهواء الساخن يكون أقل كثافة من الهواء البارد، فيصعد. و هذا المسار هو الذي يضمن تسخين المنزل ( فى الغرف يطرد الهواء البارد من الهواء الساخن بين الحائط و الزجاج المضاعف ) 
وسمك الحائط هو الذي يسمح بحفظ جزء من الحرارة الممتصة أثناء النهار لإطلاقها مرة أخرى (الليل مثلا). لكي تتحقق التدفئة: 
- مباشرة من الهواء 
- أو عن طريق الأشعة البطيئة ( الأشعة تحت الحمراء ) : ينقل الحائط ، عن طريق الأشعة تحت الحمراء، للهواء بالمنزل بعض الحرارة التي حصل عليها من الشمس. 

و من المهم أن نعرف أن هذه الأنظمة في أغلب الأحوال مكتملة بنظام (مقاومة موضوعة فى سخان المياه أو السخان النمطي ) حتى نكمل الاحتياجات الطاقية


----------



## إبن جبير (7 مارس 2010)

شكر لك أخي الفاضل على هذه المعلومات ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## سمير شربك (7 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## حميد العلي (11 مارس 2010)

شكرا كثيرا على المعلومات المفيدة


----------



## safety113 (12 مارس 2010)

شكرا جزيلا
شرح وافي وممتاز


----------



## رشيد الديزل (12 مارس 2010)

بارك الله بالجميع


----------

